# Pls advise on dual-sim phone purchase



## sreddy (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi, 
 I am planning to purchase a dual-sim phone. Primarily I am looking for the following 2 things
1) Signal reception should be excellent (Place where I am living having signal problems, so this is my first priority)
2) Long Battery life
3) No touch screen phones please
Other features like camera, music are not important to me. 
Please advise me on the purchase. If you are not able advise me the suitable dual-sim for the above requirements, then alternatively please suggest me on the regular single sim phones. Thanks an advance!!

-Rahul


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 28, 2010)

Samsung Guru E2152 dual-SIM phone
1000mAh battery that provides up to 11 hours of talk time.

Talk time 	674 minutes
Standby 	555 hours

SAR value 	0.79 

prince :Rs.2,788


----------



## acewin (Nov 29, 2010)

i suggest Videocon V1705 - reason I like videocon phones they are loud and their reception is good as well as the keypad, will do in rough handling

if not the videocon model then certainly go for samsung - samsung are kinda market leaders in dual sim phones


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 29, 2010)

Indian Mobiles like videocon, micromaxx, karbonn, spice don't follow SAR (specific absorption rate) specification mentioned by FCC, So it will will be dangerous, as these mobile phones are more radiating. 

SAR Values & Mobile Phone Health
*www.mobile-phones-uk.org.uk/sar.htm


For example
Nokia SAR site is *sar.nokia.com/sar/index.jsp
samsung SAR site is www.samsungmobile.com/sar/sar_main.jsp

But some Indian companies are not ready to show the SAR of their mobile.
They did not say a word about SAR.

It is recommended to use a mobile phone with very low SAR value that ranges between 0.12 to 0.49. The SAR value higher than the range will cause increased health effect.

So be aware while buying a mobile phone and reduce the health hazards caused due to high SAR value.


----------

